# Hope you got your order in....



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Because as of 6pm CDT, Apple's no longer accepting orders.  Only the first generation is available on store.apple.com (all models in stock, natch), and there's a "notify me" option that'll send you an email when they're accepting pre-orders again, or it shows up in a nearby store.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

I just placed an order (and received an order confirmation) with Apple online for an Ipad2 16gbt AT&T 3g without a problem...well, except that I'll have to wait 4-5 weeks.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm glad I got my order in yesterday.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Scratch that, appears to be browser wierdness on my part.  I had been checking the backlog times a few times a day (and my order status), and all of a sudden the iPad2 product page redirected to an iPad product page with a "notify me" link at the top.  A restart has it back to 4-5 weeks.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I ordered mine 1st day. Just got my shipment notice this morning. Yay!!!!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, it's showing up as ships in 4-5 weeks.  Apparently the disaster in Japan may delay things some as some of their part suppliers are affected and have closed factories etc.

I ordered at 4am on the 11th and got mine on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Yep, it's showing up as ships in 4-5 weeks. Apparently the disaster in Japan may delay things some as some of their part suppliers are affected and have closed factories etc.
> 
> I ordered at 4am on the 11th and got mine on Tuesday afternoon.


I'd seen those articles too about speculation of chip or LCD shortages. I expect that despite Just In Time business practices, there are some reserves and stuff in the pipeline to help keep things going awhile.

But I admit it made me more eager to get an iPad 2 in my hands!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have an April 1 ship date. I ordered late on March 11. So far, that date has stuck. I heard that that there might be a delay. Keeping my fingers crossed that I get it soon.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

My iPad just arrived, a day early than estimated! Yay!!!!! Now I just want to get home!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

I just placed my order today 3/21/11. I have a month to go. No biggie, I don't really need it   Plus it will give me some time to pick out a case. 

IPAD 2 WI-FI 16GB WHITE-USA 
Ships: Apr 25 
Delivers Apr 28 by Standard Shipping


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats to Luis for an early delivery!

Congrats to McGee for getting an order in!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2009)

Place my order on March 18th..delivery wll be April 27 but some of the accessories arrive this week.  I am looking forward to it.


----------

